# Soldier Hunt Raffle



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This raffle benefits our yearly soldier hunt, which will take place Veteranâ€™s Day weekend.
Ruger American Rifle 30-06
Synthetic Stock, blued barrel
Vortex Crossfire Scope 3-9x40 mm
Drawing will be held on 1st Nov. 2016, (winner need not present)
Tickets: $5 each; 6 for $25; 25 for $100
Send me a PM if youâ€™re interested, and thanks for your support!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PM coming at ya...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Plenty of tickets left!:biggrin::help:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Put me down for $100 worth


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! :bounce:
Pm sent!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

When I win...please just bring it down here to me on your next visit to the Big City, George..

Thanks..in advance....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> When I win...please just bring it down here to me on your next visit to the Big City, George..
> 
> Thanks..in advance....


You got it, Jim


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Plenty of tickets left!


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

*Raffle*

I want $500 worth. Let me know how to pay.
Pat

979-418-9093


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

Whoa I meant $50 worth.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pat Helton said:


> Whoa I meant $50 worth.


Too late, your tickets are in the mail... Lol


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry, I just saw this George, I'll go 100.00 if you can still get me in if not send address and I'll donate 100.00 in memory of Roger! Thanks, Ted


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT BOUGHT TICKETS, WE DREW A WINNER FROM THE COPPERAS COVE AREA!:bounce:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

George must still be asleep... So, I will help him a bit.

We had a great veterans hunt. Nine soldiers and nine buck taken, not to mention a few doe and hogs. They all went back to Ft. Hood a little heavier (good food) and smiling faces. 
Thanks for all the support to sponsors guides and fishing-addiction for making his services available.

Great group of young men.









Now I really need some help flipping that...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here you go!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

.


----------

